

Police Unintentionally Censor Facebook, Google With 8000 Other Sites in Denmark - websagir
http://www.techieapps.com/police-unintentionally-censor-facebook-google-with-8000-other-sites-in-denmark/
It was amongst the most amusingly shocking and unsettling human error in the history of the Internet usage
======
johansch
Embarrassing for the danish police... yes. But ultimately this type of
censorship does not really represent a slippery slope towards 1984.

The rationale is to protect child pornography victims from being further
victimised by having their photos spread. It is hard to have a strong moral
point against that.

I think all of the scandinavian countries have this type of system now: a way
for ISPs for voluntarily configure their DNS servers to direct requests for
domains known by the police to host child pornography towards some police-
hosted web site. I think it started in Sweden, close to a decade ago.

Any use of this system to censor anything that is not CP would very likely be
met by harsh criticism. The fact that the censorship of every particular web
page is very public ensures that.

All in all, I think this is a sensible, measured approach.

(On the other hand.. I don't think this thing will stop that much CP. The more
widespread the approach gets, the more people will work around it.)

